# Portsmouth, OH, F, 5221



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

this is a female german shepard, black and tan in color with medium hair and large in size, friendly and a nice girl Our adoption fee is $70.00 and includes the spay or neuter which is done after the adoption has been approved and Dog License. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All puppies receive a shot and are wormed upon adoption. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. We make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the Shelter Staff. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold...










More about 5221
Pet ID: 5221 • Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Medium
5221's Contact Info
Scioto County Dog Pound, Portsmouth, OH
Phone: Please use email


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*bump*

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed - but possibly not for much longer.......
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

